# Doggy style. Literally.



## mattyz123 (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## RKW3 (Apr 21, 2008)

lol.. I always see dogs doin this at dog parks.. and I saw some doin it in Mexico.. disgusting.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 22, 2008)

lol


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 22, 2008)

lol


----------



## MarcusM (Apr 24, 2008)

haha...these are hilarious. Thanks for posting.

#2 is the best. That little dog is workin' it! I like how everyone's watching. It's like it's a dog-humping park.


----------



## Rolland (Apr 24, 2008)

Gettin' some tail


----------

